# Zyzz Bodybuilding Bulking



## rezkon (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok so i downloaded the Zyzz Bodybuilders guide and this is its bulking guide.

 2Am sleep shake. 
1x Whey isolate 

7Am 
100G Rolled oats 
250ml milk 
6x Eggs 


moring tea 11am
peanuts 50G

Lunch 1pm
250G Chicken Breast 
100G Rolled oats 
250Ml milk 

Pre workout 
100G oats 
250ml milk

post workout 
250ml milk 
2Xscoops Whey protein isolate

dinner 7:30 pm
250G Chicken breast

pre bed 9:30 pm
250ml milk 
1x Scoop whey isolate
6x eggs..


that guide seems like it needs milk way to much..


----------



## Night_Wolf (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah is ridiculous.

1.25l of milk, 12 whole eggs, isolate as night shake, no veggies and no healthy fats? lol


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol zyzz.....


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Sep 2, 2011)

His unhealthy diet probably contributed to his already pre-existing heart condition. You are better off just eating healthy, following some basic nutrition guides on here. That way you do it the right way and not follow some fad meme kid who killed himself in the process of getting in great shape.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Sep 2, 2011)

He was born with the heart condition


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Sep 2, 2011)

Contributing and Causing are as different as Correlation and Causation Green.


----------

